# DW 12 Days Of XMAS coming Soon



## WHIZZER

It's that time of the year again approaching very soon when you know who pops in









2014 Has brought us some great new products, Hybrid Waxes , Sealants and more .Detailers and Detailingworld Have enjoy the new products - Sema has just passed and looks to be some more exciting new products coming... But into the main DW event

THE 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS GIVEAWAY -

Our sponsors have not let us down again this year -

We have been preparing our now legendary '12 days of Xmas' giveway and we have been offered some really fantastic prizes from many of our sponsors - which include prizes that cannot be brought










We would like to take this opportuntity to thank all our Sponsors and traders for helping make this a success -










Reflectogoly
PowerMaxed
Horizon Led 
G Techniq
Dodo Juice
Artdeshine
Tac
Zaino Europe
Clean and Shiny
Muc off
Autogeek
Black Magic Detail
Autofinesse
Chemical Guys
Slims Detailing
Autoglym
Sonax (Saxon Brands)
Migliore
Polished Bliss
Furniture Clinic

And more Prizes could be added as well !!!!!!!! So here's looking forward to another great giveaway.

The Prize List looks absolutley Fabulous with Lots to be Won ---


----------



## Kimo

Awaits all the members who never post to start popping up out the woodwork


----------



## thedonji

Very true but it's a fantastic time of year


----------



## Alfieharley1

This is my first one! I don't have a clue what to do lol


----------



## Rayner

Can't believe how quick that came around! 

Bring on the mayhem


----------



## hobbs182

Feel like such a child, always buzzing for this, around this time of year!


----------



## PyRo

Something to look forward to


----------



## marc147

Cant belive its that time already


----------



## Shug

Its only the start of November! :devil:

(but still, cant wait  )


----------



## DLGWRX02

Damn, That time of year again! Means the xmas tree will be making an appearance this weekend also.


----------



## WHIZZER

Shug said:


> Its only the start of November! :devil:
> 
> (but still, cant wait  )


Yes but like all these things they take time to put together  - the entry starts Nov 30th until Dec 11th so plans need to be made


----------



## muzzer

I got involved in this for the first time last year and look forward to it again this year and if like last year i don't win anything, then so be it and good luck to those who do win the prizes. It's kind of an addictive fun not knowing if your name will be posted, so you have to keep checking :lol:


----------



## Rob74

First one for me but if it half the fun the spooky wax day was in up for it


----------



## Audriulis

Greatest time of the year, never won anything since it started, but at least someone did, happy people around me make me happy too, so good luck to everyone and I hope I'll be one of those lucky ones this year, if not there is always next time


----------



## Shug

WHIZZER said:


> Yes but like all these things they take time to put together  - the entry starts Nov 30th until Dec 11th so plans need to be made


Nah, send all the prizes to me n I'll sort it out.
Honest.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Do you want my address now save time later lol


----------



## Jack

Amazing, the sponsors, traders and DW never fail to make the 12 days of Christmas a competition full of great prizes. 

Thanks to them all for their work and generosity


----------



## Soul boy 68

It will be great fun and tops off a great year for DW.


----------



## _Steven67

Never been here before for this! Seems good though.


----------



## ronwash

I love this part of the year.
Thank you.:thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso

Sounds like another 12 days of tension waiting for Whizzer to post up the daily winner 

And well done to the companies & individuals that donate such brilliant prizes


----------



## Skilzo

Can't wait was great last year I won one of the prizes still not used it right enough


----------



## Bigoggy

I wasnt arround for this last year. Excited to know what its all about and how it works


----------



## Mate

Exciting! Looks like some great support again from the sponsors!


----------



## Simz

Tis the season to be jolly:wave:


----------



## gatecrasher3

Now we know Christmas is on the way!


----------



## Kriminal

If there's anything exciting about the 'C' word.....THIS IS IT!!  :thumb:


----------



## AdamC

Great news. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## wylie coyote

The sponsors really do put up some great prizes each year. Now I just need to get back on the horse and win something.........

Thanks again to Whizzer for being the real Santa Claus! Big up to you.:thumb:


----------



## teamdirtydog

Wonderful this is still going. Got my flex and loads of other stuff a couple of years back so bitter if I don't win anymore  
Well done sponsors!


----------



## Monny Fan

How does this work ?? I'm new to this


----------



## davo3587

Monny Fan said:


> How does this work ?? I'm new to this


Its easy, just send me all your money.:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Monny Fan said:


> How does this work ?? I'm new to this


All will be revealed soon but last year just comment on the thread and random winner was chosen


----------



## southwest10

Whoohoo,Cone 2daddy


----------



## VAG-hag

Awesome, 12D of C rocks


----------



## rkelly113

Getting excited!


----------



## Yoghurtman

Fingers crossed, about time I won something!!!!!!


----------



## Nico1970

I'm in...:thumb:

Can't beat a bit of Christmas cheer


----------



## polac5397

sounds good wasn't on here last year but looking forward to it. Big thanks to the people who have donated though!!!


----------



## myblackbeetle

Got a £25 'win' on Saturday's lotto - that's my quota of good luck used up for this year but good luck to everyone else who takes part.


----------



## Fastidious

Im feeling Lucky


----------



## SLK Polisher

I'm in, feeling lucky


----------



## kolarn

That time already!


----------



## steve-w

Need something, bank card is on fire for everyone else 
No one has asked for my list yet


----------



## Dave28

Sounds a blast I'am in


----------



## awoogar

Oh we love detailing worlds early xmas giveaway.....


----------



## danwel

Nice one looking forward to this


----------



## J306TD

How does this work as I wasn't a regular user this time last year?


----------



## WHIZZER

More prizes been donated today


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> How does this work as I wasn't a regular user this time last year?


When the thread is posted up for you to add your name, you add your name one time only and make a note of your post number, it is top right of the box your post is in with a hashtag.

Then check back everyday and see if that number is drawn until it is all over. If you win something,







, if not then


----------



## Mini devil

I'm in where do I sign up


----------



## muzzer

Mini devil said:


> I'm in where do I sign up


You have to keep an eye out for the thread, it will probably be put up sometime late november.


----------



## J306TD

muzzer42 said:


> When the thread is posted up for you to add your name, you add your name one time only and make a note of your post number, it is top right of the box your post is in with a hashtag.
> 
> Then check back everyday and see if that number is drawn until it is all over. If you win something,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if not then


Thanks Muzzer


----------



## muzzer

J306TD said:


> Thanks Muzzer


You're welcome :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

I am so *EXCITED*.SJ.


----------



## Mini devil

muzzer42 said:


> You have to keep an eye out for the thread, it will probably be put up sometime late november.


Thank you mate


----------



## MrChips

Kimo73 said:


> Awaits all the members who never post to start popping up out the woodwork


:thumb:

I just read the site all the time, don't feel I know enough to comment but hopefully that will change!

<< Oooh, look, it's actually my first post ever!! Ha!!


----------



## Jurgh

hi I'm also new here, this sounds like something good:thumb:! Im curious how to enter. Does this work for visitors abroad aswell??


----------



## 91davidw

Last year it required you to have at least 40 posts to your name to be eligible to enter the competition. 
Maybe Whizzer could confirm the entry requirements. 

Good Luck everyone and a big thanks to the site sponsors for donating the prizes :thumb:

Cheers 
David


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Jurgh said:


> hi I'm also new here, this sounds like something good:thumb:! Im curious how to enter. Does this work for visitors abroad aswell??


I'm not sure mate. But on a different note keep posting that way I can keep looking at your avatar..:argie:


----------



## sbrocks

Took part last year as a site newbie, enjoyed the lottery type fever each day though I didnt win anything!

The prizes last year were truly jaw dropping and I actually enjoyed the winners humble posts each day as they were announced

The site sponsors generosity was a sight to behold!!!!

Looking forward to this years event, and the offers each company come up with in the run up to Xmas that cost me as much as my Xmas shopping lol

Best of luck to all and thanks to the site organisers yet again for their time and to the sponsors for their support

Roll on the draws!!!!


----------



## WayneST250

Hi, didn't get involved last year only joined in November and missed it, but looking forward to this year.


----------



## J306TD

Whizzer are we going to get a sneak preview of any prizes


----------



## Keir

I hope I get something this year


----------



## Mk2Singh

Good luck everyone!

lets go!


----------



## Spoony

J306TD said:


> Whizzer are we going to get a sneak preview of any prizes


That's top secret till the entry thread is released!!


----------



## Wilco

Yay its that time of year again already. The one thing that truly brings the forum together in unison and increases massively the number of people who suddenly feel the need to post :lol:

Thanks again for running this DW it really is an awesome event and a massive thank you to all the companies willing to donate prizes no matter how large or small. I tip my hat to you.

To everyone else,


----------



## CTR247

What is the ******** to be eligible for a participation?


----------



## RobS101

sounds interesting! I've been a reader here a long time but rarely post, what are the limitations to enter?


----------



## Ed_VeeDub




----------

